# Telling your boss that...



## Der Pilger (Jun 5, 2009)

What do you all think a Christian should do when looking for another job while employed--inform his current boss about what he is doing or not mention anything until he is able to give two weeks' notice?


----------



## Jon Peters (Jun 5, 2009)

I don't believe that withholding that type of information is necessarily lying or sin. 

On what basis are you thinking it might be?


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 5, 2009)

Depends on the boss and the job. Is the relationship good? Are you friends? Are you in a vital position? Are you leaving for a reason that could be amended if you spoke to your boss about the issue? Christian or not, it depends on the circumstances in my opinion. 
For example, I gave two weeks notice without mentioning anything beforehand when I worked at Safeway. My reasons for quitting had nothing to do with the work environment, they absolutely loved me so the relationship was good, and the job was at Safeway...it wasn't vital. 
If I were to quit my current job it would be for reasons outside of my work environment but I would let my boss know my plans as soon as I have them solidified since a) I am in a vital position and quitting even with two weeks notice would be very hard on my co-workers and b) my boss absolutely loves me, so our relationship is great. I wouldn't have to worry about mistreatment for "letting down the team."
So again, circumstances.


----------



## sastark (Jun 5, 2009)

Wait until you give your two week notice. It's not rude, deceitful, or mean-spirited. It is what is expected.


----------



## Der Pilger (Jun 5, 2009)

Jon Peters said:


> I don't believe that withholding that type of information is necessarily lying or sin.
> 
> On what basis are you thinking it might be?



Just on the basis of honesty. I'm wondering if that's the kind of information that they have a right to know about even though it wouldn't adversely affect them or the work place.

-----Added 6/5/2009 at 07:26:29 EST-----



AThornquist said:


> Depends on the boss and the job. Is the relationship good? Are you friends? Are you in a vital position? Are you leaving for a reason that could be amended if you spoke to your boss about the issue? Christian or not, it depends on the circumstances in my opinion.
> For example, I gave two weeks notice without mentioning anything beforehand when I worked at Safeway. My reasons for quitting had nothing to do with the work environment, they absolutely loved me so the relationship was good, and the job was at Safeway...it wasn't vital.
> If I were to quit my current job it would be for reasons outside of my work environment but I would let my boss know my plans as soon as I have them solidified since a) I am in a vital position and quitting even with two weeks notice would be very hard on my co-workers and b) my boss absolutely loves me, so our relationship is great. I wouldn't have to worry about mistreatment for "letting down the team."
> So again, circumstances.



In my case my position is not very pivotal. I'm not in management at all, and quite honestly the job I do, though it is full time, could generally be done in about two hours a day. It is, in my opinion, a mostly redundant position.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jun 5, 2009)

If your job search is not going to impede your duties on your current job there is no reason to assume that your boss has "need to know" until the customary two week notice.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 5, 2009)

Unless you have made an agreement that you will inform your employer ahead of time that you will be searching for different employment you have no obligation to do so. If he asks I would respond that he has no right to know.


----------



## Edward (Jun 5, 2009)

If you let them know that you are looking, be prepared to depart on their schedule, not yours. 

On the other hand, if you don't tell them, they might find out anyway.


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 5, 2009)

MrMerlin777 said:


> If your job search is not going to impede your duties on your current job there is no reason to assume that your boss has "need to know" until the customary two week notice.



Indeed.

OP--Let me clarify that my opinion was not so much based on trying to be honest but rather causing as little hassle for the employer as possible. I don't think there is anything immoral about giving just a customary two weeks (especially in a situation like yours) though trying to help out your employer in terms of staffing doesn't hurt.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 6, 2009)

Wait until your are ready to give your two weeks notice


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 6, 2009)

I have always followed the practice of informing my boss that I was looking for new opportunities as soon as I firmly decided to do so. That way my boss was made aware of the situation and I later gave the customary two weeks notice. This is dicey as in some positions you may be asked to clear out your desk and leave immediately, but I never had this happen to me.

AMR


----------



## cih1355 (Jun 6, 2009)

It might be wise to inform your boss that you are looking for another job, if you have a job interview with another employer and that other employer wants to verify your current employment.


----------



## Jim-Bob (Jun 6, 2009)

*The Universal Answer: It Depends*

Minimum obligation: 2 weeks notice still the American norm.

Other factors to consider: Treating others as you would want to be treated. 

One unique application of this - a friend had decided to leave, but knew that there was a round of lay-offs coming. If the boss knew my friend was going, the boss wouldn't have to lay someone off (my friend was an excellent performer, and in no danger of lay-off). 

So my friend took the boss to a conference room, and said, "I've accepted a job in Chicago - the only thing I'm waiting for is results of a physical. If I pass, I leave two weeks from getting the result. If I fail, we never had this conversation."

So the boss did not lay off someone prematurely.


----------



## APuritansMind (Jun 6, 2009)

Jeremy,
Looking at things from a manager's perspective (I am an Operations Manager of a facilty with 50 employees), I would advise you to give at least the notice that you agreed to in your employee handbook. 

If you trust your manager not to tell you to leave immediately, and there is something your manager can do to persuade you from leaving, I would give him the opportunity to do so by letting him know you are looking for other employment. Don't burn any bridges and be as accommodating as possible - you might want to be rehired or need a letter of reference in the future.


----------



## matt01 (Jun 6, 2009)

Der Pilger said:


> Just on the basis of honesty. I'm wondering if that's the kind of information that they have a right to know about even though it wouldn't adversely affect them or the work place.



There is no moral obligation to give them advance notice. You never know what will happen. It may be that you intend to find a better job, and end up spending years in your current position.

The only thing this does is get the management started on looking for your replacement, which could lead to unfortunate situations.


----------



## Der Pilger (Jun 6, 2009)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> I have always followed the practice of informing my boss that I was looking for new opportunities as soon as I firmly decided to do so. That way my boss was made aware of the situation and I later gave the customary two weeks notice. This is dicey as in some positions you may be asked to clear out your desk and leave immediately, but I never had this happen to me.
> 
> AMR



That's exactly what I'd be worried about. They might start looking for someone else and end up replacing me whether I actually find another position or not.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 7, 2009)

Der Pilger said:


> Ask Mr. Religion said:
> 
> 
> > I have always followed the practice of informing my boss that I was looking for new opportunities as soon as I firmly decided to do so. That way my boss was made aware of the situation and I later gave the customary two weeks notice. This is dicey as in some positions you may be asked to clear out your desk and leave immediately, but I never had this happen to me.
> ...


I see it differently. If I have firmly decided to leave then the only thing in debate is whether I leave now or later. The fact is I have decided to leave and see no reason to hide the fact from a boss that I have a decent relationship with. It seems dishonest to me to keep the matter a secret just because I want to milk a few more weeks of pay from an employer. That is just my opinion.

AMR


----------

